# Correct coding for 55855,58563 and 58565



## bmblack (Feb 18, 2013)

What is the correct coding for Hysteroscopy procedures?  Patient had a (58558) Hysteroscopy, with D&C, ablation (58563) and tubal cannulation (58565).  
Is there one procedure that all are bundled into?


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 1, 2013)

58565 and 58563 are billable together; use different diagnoses for each procedure.


----------



## bmblack (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------

